# Gerstner series on WCF



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone who has viewed the 24 lecture series by Dr. Gerstner (Ligonier), do you think it would be appropriate for a study class of folks who are fairly new to the Reformed faith? I am looking for something folks can watch then discuss having previously read a section. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi:

I have not seen Gerstner's series, but I can recommend to you a very well done series entitled, _The Truth Project_:

The Truth Project

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## yeutter (Aug 1, 2012)

The Jack Gerstner series is excellent for those who are not afraid to think things through to their logical conclusion.


----------

